# Where to stay, San Diego, CA.???  Late Feb 2023.



## leastlongprime (Jan 7, 2023)

Need to find a place for late Feb 2023, in San Diego CA. 3-4 days. Moderate priced. perhaps with kitchenette or kitchen privileges. A get away with DW. 

Also what to do with DW, who will not be interested in Midway. ?


----------

